

Pocket-lint source: Facebook to buy Opera and launch own-brand browser - marathe
http://webdev360.com/pocket-lint-source-facebook-to-buy-opera-and-launch-own-brand-browser-42895.html

======
loceng
I'm going to guess, based on how Facebook tries to do things, if this happened
that they would try to increase user numbers of Opera (or however they re-
brand it) by requiring you to use it in order to login. Force and control
seems to be Facebook's way.. _cough-abuse-cough_

